# A sort of Photo Shoot



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And then my camera died. Some turned out better than I thought.

This is Basil, he is going to be 2 in July  He is my old boy.

























This is Fox, he is the young boy. 3 months old 

























And lastly, this is Willow. She never stays still. She is 4 months old


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're good pics! The mice are nice and clear, and the sets are colourful and interesting. I like the soft focus backgrounds.
I love Basil. He's very handsome for an old guy. :love1


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I was wondering if the soft focus background would be noticible. I've been playing with the settings on my camera. Only had it for a month but it's mostly used for taking pictures of the cows.
Everyone who sees basil adores him. He is this chubby fluffy old boy and people think its super cute. (that fluffy is uncommon. He was fluffier).
The thing they are standing on is actually a rubbish bin I brought not long ago, background, the wall. Haha.

Thank you Mojo


----------

